# Using Skype and Minecraft simutaneously causes the game to lag



## Captaingreg (Mar 6, 2012)

I am running a Minecraft server on a desktop PC so that my grandsons in another state can join me in a game without interference from some of the weirdos found online. I play the game on another desktop PC connected to the server via LAN. I contact my grandsons via Skype so that we can talk while playing the game.

Running Minecraft and Skype at the same time slows my game down considerably, making it "lag" so much that it is almost impossible to play. I will often get a message from Windows that Java is using a huge amount of CPU. When running these two together I find that my CPU is running north of 90%. I have allocated 2G of RAM (out of 4G available) to Java on both PC's. I have Intel Dual Core 2.x processors on both machines.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have all other programs closed? I would also recommend disabling your anti-virus while running both programs. Minecraft especially will pull a lot of system resources, so try to have as few programs as possible running.


----------

